# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  خوابگاخ دانشکده دخترونه نیشابور

## yas55

سلام بچه ها خوبید؟
من رشتم گیاهان دارویی و معدل دیپلمم 17/60 شده 
آیا توی دانشکده فنی دخترانه نیشابور میتونم رشته گیاهان دارویی قبول بشم؟
بعد این که وضعیت خوابگاه ها اونجا چه طوریه؟ خوابگاه نزدیک به دانشکده داره؟ و از لحاظ قیمت چه جوریه؟

----------

